# Cherry shrimp have berries! now what?



## bookface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi people, first post ever! Feels good, feels right. So im totally new to shrimp and have only had them in my tank for two weeks. First let me say that i love the behavior and the way they swim. Im actually surprised they ever breed at all or even exist as they seem to have absolutely no interaction with one another at all. Who knows whats goin on when the lights go out? Anyways, one of my cherries has a belly full of eggs! They are currently in a tem gallon with a boat load of plants and 5 harlequins and three long-finned white clouds. How can i grow these guys up? i can set up another tank if need be (i have a spare 3 gallon). Is sponge filtration necessary? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## bluegardener (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Congratulations on your berried shrimp.
Unfortunately, with your fish in there, at least some of the babies will probably be eaten. Berried females tend to be somewhat sensitive to environmental changes and might drop the eggs if you move her. Newly-hatched shrimp are also very sensitive. 
Your best bet might be to make sure that the babies will have plenty of places to hid when they hatch. Moss is an excellent choice for this as it also shelters the food that baby shrimp love.
Also, make sure you cover your filter intake so the baby shrimp don't get sucked up.
Even if you don't do anything special, as long as there are a few places to hide, you'll probably have a tank full of cherries in very little time.  Cherries are so prolific that even if you loose most of each batch as fish food, you'll still end up with lots.


----------



## bookface (Feb 20, 2010)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## jon021 (Feb 23, 2010)

i find that shrimp that are berried for the first time have a tendency to drop the eggs prematurely. Don't be dissapointed if this happens, they'll get berried again in a week or 2


----------

